# Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert



## Unregistriert (29 März 2007)

An der verlogenen Doppelmoral der Betreiber dieser Seite

Auf der einen Seite gibt man sich freiheitlich und bezeichnet sich als Verbaucherschützer

siehe

http://odem.org/informationsfreiheit/forum-view_2963.html

Auf der anderen Seite wird hier in totalitärer Manier alles was den Herren Betreibern nicht in den Kram passt zensiert
Desweiteren ist computerbetrug.de eng mit dem ganzen Safersurf/Nutzwerk-Gedöns verstrickt, was ein nicht gerade gutes Licht auf die ganze Seite wirft. Auch hier werden sämtlich Beiträge diesbezüglich gnadenlos zensiert.


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*

Wenn ich Deine (anonymen) Beleidigungen lösche, dann entspreche ich damit nur dem geltenden Recht.
Und was Nutzwerk damit zu tun hat (die hier übrigens seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr werben) verstehe ich auch nicht.
Leb Deine "Informationsfreiheit" aus wo Du willst, hier ist die Grenze bei Beleidigungen von Staatsorganen überschritten.


----------



## sascha (29 März 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*

*gähn*


----------



## technofreak (29 März 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*



sascha schrieb:


> *gähn*


jep,  anonyme Trollerei ermüdet


----------



## Penelope Poe (29 März 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*

was ist das denn für ein anonymer I...t? Zu feige sich zu outen??? tz tz tz


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein anonymer I...t? Zu feige sich zu outen??? tz tz tz


Er, sein Bruder oder sein Kumpel waren schon ein paar Male da.
Sind aber nie lange geblieben


----------



## Der-IT-DaU (1 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*

Tach auch all ihr Foren- Moderatoren und vor allem Nutzer,

nicht das ich selbst nicht auch schon editiert wurde:scherzkeks: 

Aber hey bezüglich des Artikel 5 GG (Meinungsfreiheit) sollten alle Trolle auch mal den zweiten Absatz lesen:

_(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre._

Immerhin gäbe es meinerseits hier nur eines zu monieren, nämlich das etwas hohe Hochdeutsch...meint die Art in der versucht wird den Internet-Opfern (selbige sich ja hier nach Hilfe suchend umtun) hilfreich dienlich zu sein.

Wenn denn überhaupt empfehle ich allen die es angeht, sich einmal auf der Internetpräsenz von w*w.meinprof.de um zu sehen (hier im speziellen dem Impressum).

Der dort genannte Herr Dr. ist quasi die Nummero Uno was den o.g. Artikel (und dessen eigentliche Auswirkungen) angeht. In meinen Augen ein wahrer Verfechter von freiheitlichen Grundrechten.

Ich kenne die Geschichte dieser Präsenz vom ersten Tage an. Aber eigentlich war es dieser Herr Dr. der schlußendlich für uns alle etwas erstritten hat, gegen den fehlgeleiteten Datenschutz, gegen die ängstlichen Juristen, gegen das staatliche Ansinnen auf ein Orwellsches Informationsmonopol.

Aber Trolle können so etwas ja nicht erkennen, geht zu diesem Menschen (oder schreibt ihm) und sagt einfach und schlicht DANKE.

Warum? Weil er nicht einmal Geld genommen hat, so wichtig war ihm dies, für uns ALLE.

Liebe Grüße an alle die sie haben wollen


----------



## Der Jurist (1 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*



Der-IT-DaU schrieb:


> ...
> Aber hey bezüglich des Artikel 5 GG (Meinungsfreiheit) sollten alle Trolle auch mal den zweiten Absatz lesen:
> 
> _(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre._ ...



Art. 5 GG  gilt gleichzeitig für Forenbetreiber und Nutzer, aber nicht in der Beziehung untereinander.

Gerne auch heute noch einmal: Meinungsfreiheit garantiert der *Staat*. Ein privater Betreiber eines Forums hat im Verhältnis zu seinen Nutzern damit nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun.
Ein Gesetz, das in Deutschland  Internetforen  alles verbietet, geht nicht, Verbot bestimmter Ecken, in denen KinderP. gehandelt wird, geht - wegen Schutz der Jugend.
Du glaubst mir nicht: Dann mach die Gegenprobe. Gehe zu Deiner Heinmatzeitung und reklamiere Platz in der nächsten Ausgabe für einen Artikel von Dir. Das kann der Verleger und seine Gehilfen mitmachen oder nicht, denn für sie gilt Art. 5 GG auch und schützt ihn vor staatlichen Eingriffen, etwa auch einen Anspruch eines Dritten auf die Veröffentlichung.


----------



## drboe (1 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Du glaubst mir nicht: Dann mach die Gegenprobe. Gehe zu Deiner Heinmatzeitung und reklamiere Platz in der nächsten Ausgabe für einen Artikel von Dir. Das kann der Verleger und seine Gehilfen mitmachen oder nicht, denn für sie gilt Art. 5 GG auch und schützt ihn vor staatlichen Eingriffen, etwa auch einen Anspruch eines Dritten auf die Veröffentlichung.


Es ist richtig, wenn Du argumentierst, dass Art. 5 GG zunächst das Verhältnis Staat-Bürger regelt. Er regelt vor allem auch die Vorzensur und die gewährten Rechte gelten ja auch nicht schrankenlos. Der obige Vergleich aber hinkt gewaltig. Eine Zeitung ist ja nicht als Plattform für die Meinungsäußerung von jedem etabliert. Hier ist das erkennbar anders. Man kann sich also vermutlich schon der Frage widmen, wann ein Eingriff in die Äußerungen eines Benutzers oder die Forennutzung insgesamt (noch) zulässig ist und wie weit die Rechte des "virtuellen Hausrechtes" des Betreibers reichen. Schranken des Forumsbetreibers sind jedenfalls zu vermuten. Eine gelegentlich auch in diesem Forum zu beobachtende Willkür könnte daher u. U. erfolgreich angegriffen werden, wenn auch nicht gerade unter Berufung auf §5 GG. 

Nebenbei: Was den Anspruch einer Zeitung auf Veröffentlichung der Texte Dritter angeht, so gibt es einen solchen sehr wohl, nämlich bei den sogn. Gegendarstellungen. Es gibt wohl Fälle, bei denen solche Ansprüche erfolgreich auch gegen Webseitenbetreiber gestellt wurden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (1 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*

Na denn, dann wollen wir einmal: *Das juristische Proseminar ist eröffnet.*


drboe schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, wenn Du argumentierst, dass Art. 5 GG zunächst das Verhältnis Staat-Bürger regelt. Er regelt vor allem auch die Vorzensur und die gewährten Rechte gelten ja auch nicht schrankenlos. Der obige Vergleich aber hinkt gewaltig. Eine Zeitung ist ja nicht als Plattform für die Meinungsäußerung von jedem etabliert. ....


Doch grundsätzlich ist es eine Plattform zur Meinungsäusserung des Verlegers, der auch jeden zur Äusserung einlädt, sofern die Rubrik „Leserbriefe“ eingerichtet hat.


drboe schrieb:


> ... Hier ist das erkennbar anders. Man kann sich also vermutlich schon der Frage widmen, wann ein Eingriff in die Äußerungen eines Benutzers oder die Forennutzung insgesamt (noch) zulässig ist und wie weit die Rechte des "virtuellen Hausrechtes" des Betreibers reichen. Schranken des Forumsbetreibers sind jedenfalls zu vermuten. Eine gelegentlich auch in diesem Forum zu beobachtende Willkür könnte daher u. U. erfolgreich angegriffen werden, wenn auch nicht gerade unter Berufung auf §5 GG. ...


Nein, nichts ist hier anders – das meinen nur einige. Die Nutzungsbedingungen und das Hausrecht regeln die Möglichkeiten in einem Forum zu veröffentlichen. Anders ist hier nur die Zielrichtung des Verlegers, der hier Forumsbetrieber heißt. Der wünscht viele Veröffentlichungen. Er garantiert aber kein Veröffentlichungsrecht. Das ist wie mit den Leserbriefen. Der Forumsbetreiber behält sich eine Anpassung der Texte vor. Leitbild sind die Tendenz des Forums und die rechtlichen Schranken. Bei der Beurteilung, wann etwa die rechtlichen Schranken berührt sind, hat der Forumsbetrieber einen Einschätzungsspielraum, der sehr, sehr weit ist. Schließlich kann er nicht zu einem Gesetzesverstoss gezwungen werden.


drboe schrieb:


> ... Nebenbei: Was den Anspruch einer Zeitung auf Veröffentlichung der Texte Dritter angeht, so gibt es einen solchen sehr wohl, nämlich bei den sogn. Gegendarstellungen. Es gibt wohl Fälle, bei denen solche Ansprüche erfolgreich auch gegen Webseitenbellt wurden.
> 
> M.Boettcher



Noch so ein Irrtum. Der Gegendarstellungsanspruch lautet:



			
				Bayerisches Pressegesetz (BayPrG) in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 19. April 2000 Fundstelle: GVBl 2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Art. 10
> (1) 1 Der verantwortliche Redakteur und der Verleger einer Zeitung oder Zeitschrift sind verpflichtet, zu Tatsachen, die darin mitgeteilt wurden, auf Verlangen einer unmittelbar betroffenen Person oder Behörde deren Gegendarstellung abzudrucken. 2 Sie muss die beanstandeten Stellen bezeichnen, sich auf tatsächliche Angaben beschränken und vom Einsender unterzeichnet sein. 3 Ergeben sich begründete Zweifel an der Echtheit der Unterschrift einer Gegendarstellung, so kann die Beglaubigung der Unterschrift verlangt werden.
> (2) 1 Der Abdruck muss unverzüglich, und zwar in demselben Teil des Druckwerks und mit derselben Schrift wie der Abdruck des beanstandeten Textes ohne Einschaltungen und Weglassungen erfolgen. 2 Der Abdruck darf nur mit der Begründung verweigert werden, dass die Gegendarstellung einen strafbaren Inhalt habe. 3 Die Gegendarstellung soll den Umfang des beanstandeten Textes nicht wesentlich überschreiten. 4 Die Aufnahme erfolgt insoweit kostenfrei.
> (3) Der Anspruch auf Aufnahme der Gegendarstellung kann auch im Zivilrechtsweg verfolgt werden.



Voraussetzung ist eine vorausgehende Veröffentlichung von Tatsachen. Also nicht jeder Dahergelaufene, sondern nur ein Betroffener.


Fortsetzung folgt, falls gewünscht.


----------



## Genervt (1 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*



Threadüberschrift]Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert [/QUOTE]
[QUOTE=Der Jurist schrieb:


> Fortsetzung folgt, falls gewünscht.


"the never ending story"  und  das Ganze nur weil mal wieder ein Troll hier zugeschlagen hat. Vorschlag an die Betreiber, verschrottet den anonymen Unrat sofort. Der anonyme Schmierfink kann ja sein Recht beim BGH auf Vermüllung von Foren einklagen.


----------



## drboe (1 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Fortsetzung folgt, falls gewünscht.


Aber gern, obwohl ich fürchte, dass wir dann in der falschen Rubrik sind!  Ich beginne mit:



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe an keiner Stelle behauptet, jeder hätte einen Anspruch auf Gegendarstellung. Der Begriff "Gegendarstellung" setzt notwendig eine vorherige" Darstellung" voraus. Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass man von der Darstellung betroffen sein muss, bevor man das Recht auf Gegendarstellung wahrnehmen kann. 

_NB: mit dem Begriff "jeder Dahergelaufene" magst Du von mir aus operieren, wenngleich ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, was das hier soll. Ich persönlich mag solche Titulierungen nicht. Sie fallen zudem schnell auf deren Urheber zurück._

Der Feststellung, dass eine Zeitung nicht primär zur Publikation der Meinung beliebiger Leser herausgegeben wird, wirst Du wohl nicht widersprechen. Auch wenn computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de der Information dienen, so ist das gemeinsame Forum hier eine Plattform, in der zunächst jeder Meinungsäußerungen einstellen kann. Dies übrigens sogar ohne Anmeldung und damit ohne vorherige Beschränkung. Versuch das bitte bei einer Zeitung. Insofern bleibe ich dabei, dass Dein Vergleich eben deswegen hinkt. 

Gerichte billigen den Betreibern eines Forums zwar Eingriffrechte und ein virtuelles Hausrecht zu, jedoch sind diese Rechte nicht unbeschränkt und Willkür - auf solche der Betreiber oder seiner Vertreter bezog ich mich explizit - würde davon sicher nicht abgedeckt, auch nicht von den AGB (Nutzungsbedingungen). Es ist m. E. unerheblich, ob sich der Betreiber das Recht auf Änderung von Beiträgen vorbehält. Es stünde jedem frei, diese Regelung durch ein Gericht überprüfen zu lassen. Dass diese Regel in jedem Einzelfall Bestand hätte, wage ich doch zu bezweifeln. Das Eigentumsrecht aus § 903 BGB gibt dem Betreiber zwar die Möglichkeit, mit seinem Eigentum zu tun oder zu lassen, was er will. Dieses "virtuelle Hausrecht, es wurde erstmalig wohl 1999 vom LG Bonn erwähnt, ist aber eben nicht schrankenlos gewährleistet. Falls Du das Gegenteil begründen und belegen kannst, nur heraus damit.  

In einem neueren Urteil des Landgericht München von 2006 lese ich übrigens: _Gegen eine außerordentliche Kündigung kann bei sogenannten Meinungsforen sprechen, dass die Nutzungsbedingungen im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit des Art. 5 GG auszulegen sind._  D. h. wohl, dass man sich auch im Streit mit einem nicht-staatlichen Anbieter sehr wohl erfolgreich auf §5 GG berufen könnte. Das hätte ich nicht gedacht, siehe Post zuvor. Die Entscheidung verdanken wir übrigens einem rührigen Anwalt aus München, der sich mit großem Erfolg nahezu überall unbeliebt macht 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (1 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*



> Ich habe an keiner Stelle behauptet, jeder hätte einen Anspruch auf Gegendarstellung.


Soweit richtig, denn es wurde vielmehr als nur eine Gegendarstellungsanspruch postuliert. Das ist wie ein allgemeiner Veröffentlichungsanspruch formuliert, also weit mehr als ein Gegendarstellungsanspruch, nämlich ein Jedermannsrecht. 


> Nebenbei: *Was den Anspruch einer Zeitung auf Veröffentlichung der Texte Dritter angeht, so gibt es einen solchen sehr wohl, nämlich bei den sogn. Gegendarstellungen.* Es gibt wohl Fälle, bei denen solche Ansprüche erfolgreich auch gegen Webseitenbetreiber gestellt wurden.


Also auf die Semantik achten, bitte.

Ob Heiko das auch so sieht?


> Der Feststellung, dass eine Zeitung nicht primär zur Publikation der Meinung beliebiger Leser herausgegeben wird, wirst Du wohl nicht widersprechen. Auch wenn computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de der Information dienen, so ist das gemeinsame Forum hier eine Plattform, in der zunächst jeder Meinungsäußerungen einstellen kann. Dies übrigens sogar ohne Anmeldung und damit ohne vorherige Beschränkung. Versuch das bitte bei einer Zeitung. Insofern bleibe ich dabei, dass Dein Vergleich eben deswegen hinkt.


Ich glaube nicht, dass er in erster Linie Meinungsäußerungen im Fokus hatte, sondern sachliche Informationen. Da ist er ganz moderner Verleger einer modernen Fachzeitschrift in digitaler Form. Aber das kann letztlich nur er entscheiden, womit wir wieder beim Tendenzschutz und dem Hausrecht sind.


----------



## drboe (1 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ob Heiko das auch so sieht?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass er in erster Linie Meinungsäußerungen im Fokus hatte, sondern sachliche Informationen. Da ist er ganz moderner Verleger einer modernen Fachzeitschrift in digitaler Form. Aber das kann letztlich nur er entscheiden, womit wir wieder beim Tendenzschutz und dem Hausrecht sind.


Ohne das hier ausufern lassen zu wollen: es ging bei Deinem Vergleich darum, der User möge eine Zeitung bewegen, einen Text von ihm (wohl ungeachtet des Inhaltes) zu publizieren. Meine Bemerkung darauf ist nun ebenso technisch gemeint wie Dein Vorschlag. Hier funktioniert zunächst nämlich genau das, die Publikation, was bei der Zeitung nur mit vorheriger Billigung der Redaktion gelingen wird (sich dann aber nicht mehr so einfach aus der Welt schaffen läßt). Ich denke, dass wir die diesbezüglichen Tatsachen nicht wirklich anders sehen. Alles weitere, also Eingriffe des hiesigen Betreibers in die Online-Veröffentlichungen im Forum, stehen m. E. auf einem anderen Blatt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (1 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*

Bei der Zeitung macht die Redaktion die "Eingangskontrolle", um anschließend den Text ins Blatt zu heben.
Bei modernen Internet-Publikationen wird der Text bereits vom Einsender im Medium eingestellt, die Kontrolle erfolgt von der Redaktion - hier je nach dem Admininistrator oder Moderator - im Nachhinein.
Es ist aber der gleiche, selbstverständliche Vorgang. Maßstab ist Tendenz und Hausrecht. Bei der Zeitung ist es nur die Tendenz, weil ohne Redaktion kein Zugang gewährt wird. Meine Rede, die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Zuhörer (1 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*

Bitte um die zugesicherte Fortsetzung. Auch wenn das wohl nicht zukunftweisend ist...


----------



## Kalle59 (2 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*

Ich kann der Beurteilung bzw. Sichtweise seitens Der Jurist nur beipflichten. Das Recht des Verlegers/Forumsbetreibers Veröffentlichungen zum Schutze vor Rechtsverletzungen zu korrigieren ist ganz banaler Selbstschutz.
Leider ist gerade auch die Anonymität ein Selbstläufer um Rechtsverletzungen im Deckmäntelchen der Meinungsfreiheit zu produzieren. Die Verantwortlichen müssen dann eben handeln!


----------



## drboe (2 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Art. 5 GG  gilt gleichzeitig für Forenbetreiber und Nutzer, aber nicht in der Beziehung untereinander. ... Meinungsfreiheit garantiert der Staat. Ein privater Betreiber eines Forums hat im Verhältnis zu seinen Nutzern damit nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun.


Das hätte ich bis gestern unterschrieben. Nachdem ich nun aber in einem Urteil des Landgerichts München von 2006 lese: _Gegen eine außerordentliche Kündigung kann bei sogenannten Meinungsforen sprechen, dass die Nutzungsbedingungen im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit des Art. 5 GG auszulegen sind._ ist die obige Behauptung vermutlich nicht länger haltbar.



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Bei der Zeitung macht die Redaktion die "Eingangskontrolle", um anschließend den Text ins Blatt zu heben.
> Bei modernen Internet-Publikationen wird der Text bereits vom Einsender im Medium eingestellt, die Kontrolle erfolgt von der Redaktion - hier je nach dem Admininistrator oder Moderator - im Nachhinein.
> Es ist aber der gleiche, selbstverständliche Vorgang. Maßstab ist Tendenz und Hausrecht. Bei der Zeitung ist es nur die Tendenz, weil ohne Redaktion kein Zugang gewährt wird. Meine Rede, die ganze Zeit.


Dem kann ich nicht gänzlich folgen. Hier kann wie in anderen Foren ein Beitrag ohne *vorherige* Kontrolle publiziert werden. Er ist damit zunächst in der Welt, kann konsumiert werden und ggf. Rechte verletzen. Das trifft eindeutig (auch) den Betreiber, der damit ein höheres Risiko als ein Verleger eingeht. Bei einer Zeitung wird der Text (Leserbrief) *immer* vorher geprüft; eine Publikation kann ganz oder in Teilen erfolgen oder aber unterbleiben. Sie wird bei erkennbaren Rechtsverstössen sogar in jedem Fall unterbleiben. Der Vorschlag 



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Gehe zu Deiner Heinmatzeitung und reklamiere Platz in der nächsten Ausgabe für einen Artikel von Dir. Das kann der Verleger und seine Gehilfen mitmachen oder nicht,...


ist daher m. E. leicht neben der Sache, gerade weil das Prüfverfahren der Zeitung (Vorprüfung) ganz anders ist als hier im Forum (nachträgliche Prüfung). Ein Verleger muss sich daher dem Vorwurf eines ggf. unzulässigen Eingriffs in die Schreibe seiner Leser gar nicht stellen. Auch auf sein "Hausrecht" muss er sich gegenüber den Lesern nie berufen. Der Betreiber eines Forums kann sich zwar auf ein "virtuelles Hausrecht" berufen und er muss es ggf. sogar, um seine nachträglichen Eingriffe/Sperren etc. zu rechtfertigen, dies Recht ist aber nicht schrankenlos und seine Anwendung kann daher gerichtlich überprüft werden. - NB: es geht mir nicht darum, ob das Letztere eine sinnvolle Konfliktbewältigung ist und anderen Methoden der Auseinandersetzung ggf. der Vorzug zu geben wäre. - 

Der Leserbriefschreiber einer Zeitung kann gegen diese *nicht* wegen unterlassen der Publikation klagen; bzw. er wäre klar chancenlos. Bei einem Forum aber bestehen durchaus Chancen sich gegen Eingriffe wie Post-Löschung/-änderung und Sperre/Ausschluß gerichtlich zu wehren. Das wurde ja auch schon gemacht und prägte den Begriff "virtuelles Hausrecht". Die Chancen einer solchen Auseinandersetzung hängen natürlich vom jeweiligen Einzelfall ab, sind aber sicher (und anders als bei der Zeitung) nicht automatisch "gleich Null". D. h., dass auch bei (berechtigten) Eingriffen ein Forumsbetreiber ein höheres Risiko eingeht als der Verleger, der Beiträge vorab selektieren kann. Dagegen schützen auch Nutzungsbedingungen (AGB) nicht, zumal es ja durchaus vorkommen kann, dass ein Forumsbetreiber selbst gegen diese verstößt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*



drboe schrieb:


> Bei einem Forum aber bestehen durchaus Chancen sich gegen Eingriffe wie Post-Löschung/-änderung und Sperre/Ausschluß gerichtlich zu wehren. Das wurde ja auch schon gemacht und prägte den Begriff "virtuelles Hausrecht".


Mich interessiert diese Debatte nur am Rande. Was mir jedoch auffällt ist, dass gegen Aussperren und Löschen nach meiner  Kenntnis sich nur solche Zeitgenossen bis vor die Gerichtsschranken  durchpeitschen, die ansonsten der Rechtsstaat ziemlich kaltläßt und die Auffassung vertreten, dass alles erlaubt sei,  was nicht ausdrücklich und explizit verboten ist. Was von dieser Einstellung zu halten ist, wurde im Klostermaierreport mehr als deutlich analysiert und  bewertet. 
Vorsätzlich  eingesetzt, könnte es ein perfides und  brutales Mittel  sein, in letzter Konsequenz unliebsame Foren vor die Wahl zu stellen, beliebige  Hetzorgien dulden zu müssen  oder ein Forum zu schließen. (zum Fortbestehen eines Forums dürfte ja wohl  kaum jemand gezwungen werden können.) nette Aussichten


----------



## Der Jurist (2 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*



drboe schrieb:


> Das hätte ich bis gestern unterschrieben. Nachdem ich nun aber in einem Urteil des Landgerichts München von 2006 lese: _Gegen eine außerordentliche Kündigung kann bei sogenannten Meinungsforen sprechen, dass die Nutzungsbedingungen im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit des Art. 5 GG auszulegen sind._ ist die obige Behauptung vermutlich nicht länger haltbar.


Doch meine Behauptung ist auch weiterhin haltbar. Das LG München beschäftigt sich mit der sog. Drittwirkung von Grundrechten. Das bedeutet, dass die Rechtsprechung, die auch staatliches Handeln darstellt, bei der Anwendung etwa des Presserechtes nicht selbst gegen das Grundgesetz verstößt, indem es das Zivilrecht in nicht grundrechtskonformer Weise auslegt. Das ist gefestigte Rechtsprechung seit den 50ziger Jahren. Schlagwort: Lüth-Urteil.


drboe schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nicht gänzlich folgen. Hier kann wie in anderen Foren ein Beitrag ohne *vorherige* Kontrolle publiziert werden. Er ist damit zunächst in der Welt, kann konsumiert werden und ggf. Rechte verletzen. Das trifft eindeutig (auch) den Betreiber, der damit ein höheres Risiko als ein Verleger eingeht. Bei einer Zeitung wird der Text (Leserbrief) *immer* vorher geprüft; eine Publikation kann ganz oder in Teilen erfolgen oder aber unterbleiben. Sie wird bei erkennbaren Rechtsverstössen sogar in jedem Fall unterbleiben. Der Vorschlag ist daher m. E. leicht neben der Sache, gerade weil das Prüfverfahren der Zeitung (Vorprüfung) ganz anders ist als hier im Forum (nachträgliche Prüfung). Ein Verleger muss sich daher dem Vorwurf eines ggf. unzulässigen Eingriffs in die Schreibe seiner Leser gar nicht stellen. Auch auf sein "Hausrecht" muss er sich gegenüber den Lesern nie berufen. Der Betreiber eines Forums kann sich zwar auf ein "virtuelles Hausrecht" berufen und er muss es ggf. sogar, um seine nachträglichen Eingriffe/Sperren etc. zu rechtfertigen, dies Recht ist aber nicht schrankenlos und seine Anwendung kann daher gerichtlich überprüft werden. - NB: es geht mir nicht darum, ob das Letztere eine sinnvolle Konfliktbewältigung ist und anderen Methoden der Auseinandersetzung ggf. der Vorzug zu geben wäre. -
> 
> Der Leserbriefschreiber einer Zeitung kann gegen diese *nicht* wegen unterlassen der Publikation klagen; bzw. er wäre klar chancenlos. Bei einem Forum aber bestehen durchaus Chancen sich gegen Eingriffe wie Post-Löschung/-änderung und Sperre/Ausschluß gerichtlich zu wehren. Das wurde ja auch schon gemacht und prägte den Begriff "virtuelles Hausrecht". Die Chancen einer solchen Auseinandersetzung hängen natürlich vom jeweiligen Einzelfall ab, sind aber sicher (und anders als bei der Zeitung) nicht automatisch "gleich Null". D. h., dass auch bei (berechtigten) Eingriffen ein Forumsbetreiber ein höheres Risiko eingeht als der Verleger, der Beiträge vorab selektieren kann. Dagegen schützen auch Nutzungsbedingungen (AGB) nicht, zumal es ja durchaus vorkommen kann, dass ein Forumsbetreiber selbst gegen diese verstößt.  M. Boettcher


Das ist sehr abstrakt und wird wohl auch nicht in der Praxis relevant werden.
Noch einmal: Wenn der Forumsbetreiber verantwortlich ist, was die Rechtssprechung auch bestätigt, insbesondere auch für anonyme Veröffentlichungen, dann kann die gleiche Rechtsprechung, die ihm diese Verantwortung aufbürdet, ihn nicht zu juristisch feinziselierten Abwägungen, ob ein  Text gerade noch hinnehmbar ist oder nicht zwingen.
Die Rechtsprechung muss bereits die Einschätzung, auch eine möglicherweise irrige Einschätzung, dass ein Text gegen das Recht verstößt, als hinreichende Rechtfertigung für einen Eingriff akzeptieren. Sie wird es auch tun. Damit ist auch rigoroses Editieren gerechtfertigt.

Der Hinweis, dass Recht nicht schrankenlos sei und Wüllkür rechtfertigen könne, ist eine juristische Binsenweisheit, die ich deshalb nicht weiter kommentiere.


----------



## DeJu (3 April 2007)

*AW: Wie ich sehe hat sich hier seit eh und je nichts geändert*

Mir scheint hier ist jetzt alles gesagt, wenn auch noch nicht von allen. Deshalb mache ich den Thread zu.


----------

